# Any ideas on breed?



## MolimoNEgie (May 18, 2012)

Getting this lil' guy on Monday from the shelter and I'm curious what you guys may think of his breed? He's obviously a mutt, but I don't know what...

His hind right foot has double dew claws, so I'm thinking Great Pyrenees or St. Bernard is in there. He's only 8 mo now and about 50ish lbs? Very mellow and sweet. You also can't really see his back here but it has a sprinkle of freckles all along it. Any guesses would be welcome! I'm curious!


----------



## Trzcina (Aug 9, 2010)

If he's big, I could definitely see Pyr. My first thought was Anatolian Shepherd, but that may not be too likely (unless you're in an area with lots of LGDs). As for what else... I'm not sure. Something with a shorter coat presumably.

Whatever he is, he's cute!


----------



## MolimoNEgie (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the input! I hadn't even heard of Anatolian shepherd before! He does look like he has similar facial markings/coloring. And as far as I can tell double dew claws are typical for that breed too, so maybe that's where he's getting them.

Thank you! I can't wait to pick him up and bring him to his new home!


----------

